# Witchhunters Help



## nightmarine (Mar 30, 2007)

Ok my friend really sux at playing (mostly because he isnt the type that would study his race and plan, he impulse builds) he plays witch hunters and needs tips please all witchhunters help him out! post tips here pls!


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, I have mainly a sister force but here goes

1) take a priest so u can have arco-flaggelants
2) sisters repentia only good at drawing fire from the rest of the army or getting into cc with low In squads or vehicles
3) exorsist tanks, at least 2

I cant say much about anything else as its all SOB


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

2 exorsists is a must have as greyskull said. I have found they have a painfull punch...my poor space mairnes have been hit with them so may times they think they're orks :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

These are the rules i play my sisters by.

1.Dont forget about faith. I cant stress that enough. It can help you out alot and most people simply overlook it or brush it off. Use it as fast as you can as well because martyrdom will just bring it back.

2.Sisters have the ranged excellence of a space marine but for all physical characteristcs they are in the same boat as guardsman. Even their 3+ save pales in comparison to how many wounds will come their way. Especially in CC. I prefer to keep ranged with my sisters and rapid fire rule them. two 3's to hit strength 4 hits are better than 2 4's to hit strength 3 hits. ponder this.

3. Smile, sisters can take land raiders as transports.

4. Take an assassin! Their awesome. Callidus or Vindicare are my favorites. Both excel at doing different things and have good models. 

5. There is a CC requirement in any sisters army which can be easily filled with the love imbued by penitent engines, acroflagellants or sisters repentia. You will need a preist for the first two but hey who cares give the preist to the repentia and have them re-roll on charges. Yay. 

6. Everyone's said it already but get some exorcist on the go. Rolling a 6 and getting 6 krak missiles aimed at whatever poor fool of a thing that is capsulated within your massive range is a good day had by all. Except your enemy.

Disclaimer: This is only personal opinion you understand and from seeing the LOCKED sign on the sister of battle tactica thread i can tell that people have strong opinions about how to best use the nuns with guns. Which is fair i mean everyones different. So rather than starting something just tell me i'm wrong (with reason) and leave it there. Oh and dont post here just to tell me i'm wrong give help to the guy who asked for it in the first place.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

Alexander_67 is totally corrrect but he forgot one thing. 

Dominion squads in immolators are the "Bakers half dozen". Get a 6 model squad with a sister superior 4 melataguns, and a simulacrum imperalis. Equip the Immolator with a multumelta. Drive it up the field and have them get out. The immolator bakes one enemy tank while they bake another.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Alexander_67 said:


> Disclaimer: This is only personal opinion you understand and from seeing the LOCKED sign on the sister of battle tactica thread i can tell that people have strong opinions about how to best use the nuns with guns. Which is fair i mean everyones different. So rather than starting something just tell me i'm wrong (with reason) and leave it there. Oh and dont post here just to tell me i'm wrong give help to the guy who asked for it in the first place.


Actually that one was locked because of the utter lack of real tactics in it combined with the arrogant attitude of the poster who felt the need to point out that anyone who disagreed with him was a moron. So no need to worry Alex 


Personally, I dislike Repentia and as awesome as the assassins themselves are, I find the Inquisitor required to field one to be a waste of points. For the CC portion of the army I liked to run a unit of Penitent engines myself as they can be very scary used properly.

As has been stated Exorcists are a must. At least 2 and it cannot be stated enough. The AP1 on the gun is damn nice as well.

I like Meltagun Dominions in Immolaters as well but I prefer to use the Heavy Flamer option instead as you can drive it up 12", drop a flamer template with wounding re-rolls on one unit while popping out the dominions and obliterating any nearby armour with the meltas. Watch out with this unit however because as soon as your enemy knows how devastating it can be it becomes a priority target really quick.

The biggest key to the Witchhunters is this: the Inquisition stuff is crap, at least next to the Battle Sisters. At 11pts per model, SoB are the most cost effective troops in the game and when you add in the Acts of Faith, they can be utterly devastating. Divine Guidance is incredibly potent on a squad of rapid firing Sisters and will even help out in CC. Combine that with the ability to give that same squad a 3+ Inv save and you suddenly have a unit that just won't seem to die. And if they do, it is not a terrible thing as you get the faith points back to use once more. 

One more thing: Seraphim armed with Inferno Pistols are fuckin awesome vs armour and will do well in a pinch in CC as well. I never took less than 8 in any army I fielded.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

> This is only personal opinion you understand and from seeing the LOCKED sign on the sister of battle tactica thread i can tell that people have strong opinions about how to best use the nuns with guns.



yeah the starter of that thread was a prick. if you read the thread you will understand why we locked it.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

The Wraithlord said:


> I like Meltagun Dominions in Immolaters as well but I prefer to use the Heavy Flamer option instead as you can drive it up 12", drop a flamer template with wounding re-rolls on one unit while popping out the dominions and obliterating any nearby armour with the meltas. Watch out with this unit however because as soon as your enemy knows how devastating it can be it becomes a priority target really quick.


Ooohhh nice. I never thought about using them for a dual role. Gives them more flexibility.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

You've got to be careful with Assassins especially the Vindicare. Quite a lot of newer players think that Vindicare's are the perfect weapon for taking down the tooled up Chaos Flightly Lord, Necron Lord etc. Its not.

Use it to take out the Power Weapon armed squad level dudes, the odd terminator, heavy weapon troopers etc and it will make its cost back, use it like the fluff implies and you just wasted 140 odd points on a guy in a black latex suit and a stick with a flag with bang on the end of it.

And obviously stay away from combi-bolters and all the other incredably overpriced and useless wargear that is offered to most Armies.

Hope that helps.


----------



## experiment 626 (Apr 26, 2007)

Alexander_67 said:


> 3. Smile, sisters can take land raiders as transports.


IIRC, the land raider will actually still count as a dedicated transport for the inquisitor/inq lord it's bought for, meaning only he and his retinue can ride in it...
the only difference is that because of it's high pts cost, the land raider will count as a scoring unit unlike every other dedicated transport!

as for how to equip your inquisitor, keep him shooty because he sucks in assault... for a witch hunter i'd give him scourging and then look at gun servitors along with say a familar for cheapness...
basically, witch hunter inquisitors blow even more than daemonhunter ones! a better idea is to ally a daemonhunter inquisitor lord for the psycannon & holocaust + mystics and then use the 0-1 allied elite for your assassin.

cheers!


----------



## Greyskullscrusade (Jan 24, 2007)

> Dominion squads in immolators are the "Bakers half dozen". Get a 6 model squad with a sister superior 4 melataguns, and a simulacrum imperalis. Equip the Immolator with a multumelta. Drive it up the field and have them get out. The immolator bakes one enemy tank while they bake another.


Actually I think flamers are better, Get 4 sisters w/flamers and a supirior w/combi flamer. stick them in an immolator w/ twin flamers and when the enemy breaks ur lines pop them out and cover them. Thats 5 flamers and 1 twin heavy. ouch.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That isn't a bad idea either. Very decent possibility of devastating entire units that was, especially with DG added into the equation. Personally I perfer the meltas.


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

The Wraithlord said:


> Personally I perfer the meltas.


Amen to that. :twisted:


----------

